
The new trend toward reasonable, ‘missing middle housing’ - jseliger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/realestate/downsizing-the-american-dream-the-new-trend-toward-missing-middle-housing/2019/02/13/0f6d0568-232b-11e9-81fd-b7b05d5bed90_story.html
======
jseliger
This site:
[http://missingmiddlehousing.com/](http://missingmiddlehousing.com/) has more
useful detail than the WaPo article.

